# Please suggest a good UPS



## onlytanmoy (Jun 5, 2014)

Dear All,

Please suggest me a good UPS which will be able to provide me backup for the below config during a power failure...

AMD FX 8350 4.0 GHz
ASUS - M5A97 EVO R2.0
Corsair TX650V2UK
SAPPHIRE HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 OC with Boost VAPOR-X
ASUS DRW-24B5ST
G.Skill ripjaws 1600 MHz 8 GB
NZXT Guardian 921 RB USB 3.0 Cabinet
AOC 42" 3D FullHD TV/ Monitor
Seagate 3 TB USB 3.0 External hard disc-- always ON
2 nos. of Seagate 250 GB SATA Internal hard discs
5.1 CH Speaker System
D-Link DIR-524 Router
iball Keyboard, Laser Mouse

Also, I intend to run 1 tubelight and 1 fan using the same UPS.

Thanks,
Tanmoy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 5, 2014)

get apc 1100va ups. ups from cyberpower seems to be descent too.
never use ups to power your tube light or ceiling/table fan.they do not love stepped sine wave consume much power too. use inverter instead.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 5, 2014)

APC 1100VA will be able to provide backup for your rig. Should cost you approx ₹ 5600. You didn't mention your budget however.
You can go for Microtek 1100VA as well for approx ₹ 4500.
Check price in Vedant and MD Computers. Don't buy from E. Logica. Last I heard Mani left the store for a while and their services gone very bad after that.

Also as  rijinpk1 already said don't power tubelight, fan with ups. I lost 2 mobile chargers when I used it with ups.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jun 6, 2014)

THanks for the suggestion and the warning guys...will check out the APC 1100VA.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2014)

onlytanmoy said:


> THanks for the suggestion and the warning guys...will check out the APC 1100VA.



Yeah, that's the best you can get.


----------

